# Do you know what you're gonna be when you grow up?



## tobi! (Nov 14, 2014)

jehgsiuehgusrjshdsthd

Do you know what you're gonna be when you grow up?

If you consider yourself "grown up" already, have you succeeded in your lifetime goal?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 14, 2014)

An animator perhaps.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 14, 2014)

"your"

also, a very very very very very vague idea


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 14, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> An animator perhaps.



Me as well! Where do you want to work? I'm aiming at Pixar/Disney


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 14, 2014)

Something medical. I was planning on being a nurse. May go into something different. I'm squeamish and the work it takes to be in that kind of career is intimidating to say the least, but I honestly can't imagine myself doing anything else.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 14, 2014)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Me as well! Where do you want to work? I'm aiming at Pixar/Disney



I'm starting off small, and if I achieve it.

I'll might work at Disney one day....I think...


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 14, 2014)

adorable title is adorable

Musician, singer, and songwriter. That's what I'm already doing, but my dream is to become a household name someday.


----------



## doveling (Nov 14, 2014)

i think i want to be a bio-chemist, or just a chemist if thats too much ah
i've always enjoyed mixing up different products when i was little so i hope i can make a living from it

or maybe an IT


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 14, 2014)

Electrician. going to go to electrical school in a few months.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 14, 2014)

Eagles_shadow said:


> Electrician. going to go to electrical school in a few months.



I heard appliance and electrical service people make dough.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 14, 2014)

There are a ton of very different things I'd like to at least give a try and I wanna experience as much as I can, so I don't really have anything planned out. What I want the most though is to get into the medical field, probably nursing.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 14, 2014)

Saylor said:


> There are a ton of very different things I'd like to at least give a try and I wanna experience as much as I can, so I don't really have anything planned out. What I want the most though is to get into the medical field, probably nursing.



Same.  Which doesn't surprise me, from what I've seen our personalities seem fairly similar, so it kind of makes sense.


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 14, 2014)

Norski said:


> EI have a huge dilemma.
> I intern at an animal clinic and my fellow intern got offered a job. I didn't. I feel awful..._awful_...
> I'm starting to rethink my career...but not because of this event specifically. I just thought that money would be an issue and that I'd never pay back student loans...I wish college was free like in some countries but not here...
> 
> ...



I'm in a similar situation, right now I'm working as a produce clerk in a grocery store. 
I can't even begin to tell you how horrendous and mundane my job is. 

I went to college to get into welding before working as a clerk, but I realized after 3 weeks that I made a horrible decision. I hated the atmosphere, the work, and almost everything associated with it. I actually skipped half a week to work up the nerve to tell my parents that I'm not doing this anymore and dropped out. Honestly, leaving that college was the best decision i've ever made in my life.

Each day, I get people close to me constantly bugging me about what I should do for a career and not what I want to do.

Right now, I'm extremely stressed out about what to do. Each day is a struggle. I'm hoping I figure it out soon, so I can finally get on with my life and leave this stupid grocery store behind me.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 15, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Same.  Which doesn't surprise me, from what I've seen our personalities seem fairly similar, so it kind of makes sense.


Sweet! I wish you good luck with getting there, or with whatever else you may decide you want to do.


----------



## azukitan (Nov 15, 2014)

I am already "grown up", so to speak, and I still haven't a clue :c

"To be inflexible or indecisive...?"
I would pick the former any day OTL


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 15, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Sweet! I wish you good luck with getting there, or with whatever else you may decide you want to do.



Thank you! Same for you. Hope you get to experience lots of interesting jobs.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 15, 2014)

Dead.


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 15, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Dead.



:c


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 15, 2014)

Ha! I am grown. Full time mom to 4!!! But... I also have a pretty bad @$$ zoology degree that I'll hopefully use one day when I am able to go work at the zoo


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 15, 2014)

I've been in my career for a few years now, and it's not something I'm particularly passionate about.  I've always wanted to do something in the realm of biomedical research and have entertained the notion of going back to college, but I'm definitely no spring chicken and almost feel like it'd be too late to realistically pursue an alternate path, especially when the degree would take multiple years to earn.  I essentially use my off time to indulge in my passions and am thankful that I have the job that I do, despite the fact that it's not terribly interesting (to me at least).

That being said, I think you should do what makes you happy.  If veterinary work isn't tickling your fancy, try to figure out what does.  Try to determine the kind of life you want for yourself long-term, and try to choose a career that matches up with your financial and lifestyle goals.  Unfortunately, very few people are lucky enough to make a lot of money doing something that they're also very passionate about, but that's not to say it's not possible.  Just maintain a practical viewpoint and don't worry if you're unsure of what you want to do.  It takes a pretty ambitious sort to brave veterinary school, so I have faith that you'll be just fine regardless of what you choose.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm aiming to be an actor.I go to a special Fine Arts School,and I've been taking acting.We have to audition to get into high school though,so I will just have to work my hardest until then.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm in med school so if I'll hopefully be a doctor in a few years - no idea what sort of doctor I want to be though! there's too many options and i haven't experienced them all yet.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 15, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> I'm aiming to be an actor.I go to a special Fine Arts School,and I've been taking acting.We have to audition to get into high school though,so I will just have to work my hardest until then.



Accidently voted the first option...I wisj I could change my vote. .-.


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 15, 2014)

Well, I want to be a Japanese teacher. I decided that was my dream after helping out at a summer school teaching Japanese to younger children, and it was a lot of fun. And it's a language I enjoy learning so being able to spread that joy to other people would make me happy, too.


----------



## Mairen (Nov 15, 2014)

I am grown up and I still don't know what I want to be. I simply could never make a huge decision of picking one career that I wanted to do for the rest of my life. I change things up so much and need variety in my life. In the end, I got an office job that pays the bills, but still allows for enough freetime for me to enjoy my life.


----------



## Yui Z (Nov 15, 2014)

I want to be an animator for a large company, e.g. Disney, at some point. Or a concept artist, or maybe a film director. Photography is also fun. I have too many dreams, haha. =P Something in the creative field is definitely right for me and I've known that for years. 

I've gotten a lot more interested in 3D animation though.

I used to want to be an actress/voice actress, but I don't think I'd stand a chance considering I haven't put myself in any shows or taken drama, etc. A lot of the careers I wanted to go for I realized I wanted to do too late (like gymnastics).


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 15, 2014)

I have ideas on what I'd like to do.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 15, 2014)

i don't pay bills yet
so i'm not thinking about jobs tbh


----------



## Bulbadragon (Nov 15, 2014)

I want to be a forensic pathologist (the person who does autopsies). Though I'm not sure I want to spend that long (or that much) in school yet. It's really the only job I've thought of that I've known I really could see myself doing. I still have two years before college, so I have a little bit of time to decide.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 15, 2014)

I have some ideas. But I don't know how I'll possibly even get close to being what I want to be.


----------



## sej (Nov 15, 2014)

No idea xD


----------



## Coach (Nov 15, 2014)

I want to be an adult when I grow up.


----------



## Cazqui (Nov 15, 2014)

I wanna make Cartoon series like the avatar creators did, They're my main inspiration to go through with it. I have 0 clue how to do it exactly but at least I'll die knowing I tried.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm 27. I still have no idea what I wanna do. I wanna do something I love. I have been a General Manager, a 3 year old teacher for a daycare-- several times, I have worked with dogs as a trainer, I have worked fast food (first job yay not). 

But I wanna take my passions and make them my career. I love writing, I love cooking, I love baking and I love music. I have no idea how to combine those things, however I hope to open a bakery or small restaurant one day, or combine the two into one.


----------



## Improv (Nov 15, 2014)

I used to want to get into pharmacy, but I've just done an article for a magazine & some local newspapers and I'm almost positive I want to be a journalist.


----------



## DeadJo (Nov 15, 2014)

I know what I want to be when I grow up. I'm going to be an entrepreneur. First, I will _hopefully_ inherit my dad's strip mall/shopping center and go from there. Once I get a few million or so, I'll either start a hotel business or start selling a product. Basically, I know what I want to be, but I don't quite know how to get there.

My idols (career wise) are the Sharks from Shark Tank. It's a TV show if anyone didn't know what Shark Tank is. It's not about literal sharks.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 15, 2014)

I wouldn't say I know what I'm going to be because, really, anything could happen...

But I would really like to be a veterinarian. I also have an interest in marine biology, so being a marine biologist or marine vet would be very cool. 

Honesty, though, there's a lot you can do with a biology degree, and I am fairly interested in plants and other things related to science, so I think that, no matter what, I'll wind up doing something I love, which is all that really matters to me. 

But as for now, I really want to be a vet.


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 15, 2014)

Im hoping to be a graphic designer someday


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 15, 2014)

I've been hoping to be an astrophysicist for 7 years, so that's what I'm gonna' try to be.


----------



## Beachland (Nov 15, 2014)

My dream is to be a professional musician but idk if that's really gonna happen. My "backup plan" is video game design and I'm on the path for that now because I'm going to major in "computer game development" when I go back to school next year and I'm excited.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 15, 2014)

I have no idea what I want to and I turn 20 in 9 days...
It's pretty scary to think about as a college kid that has no idea what they're doing


----------



## tobi! (Nov 15, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I have no idea what I want to and I turn 20 in 9 days...
> It's pretty scary to think about as a college kid that has no idea what they're doing



what are you majoring in? or are you doing general studies then transferring?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cazqui said:


> I wanna make Cartoon series like the avatar creators did, They're my main inspiration to go through with it. I have 0 clue how to do it exactly but at least I'll die knowing I tried.



PSG <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> I wouldn't say I know what I'm going to be because, really, anything could happen...
> 
> But I would really like to be a veterinarian. I also have an interest in marine biology, so being a marine biologist or marine vet would be very cool.
> 
> ...



Did you intern yet? Once you get a taste of what technicians do, you realize it's not how it seems.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 15, 2014)

I want to be a detective when I grow up c:


----------



## tobi! (Nov 15, 2014)

lookyhooky said:


> I want to be a detective when I grow up c:



I used to want to be a forensic detective when I was younger but it doesn't interest me anymore.


----------



## Sepia (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm on the route too becoming a book illustrator.  Maybe start my own stories using my illustrations. I've always had so many stories in my head that I just have to get down on paper somehow.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 15, 2014)

Norski said:


> what are you majoring in? or are you doing general studies then transferring?



I was doing forensic chemistry and even then I didn't know what I wanted to do. Then I realized how miserable my classes were making me so I just recently switched majors to general business. 
I have no idea where it will take me, but it will give me a wide variety of things I could do.


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 15, 2014)

I am considering several things: (If there is a dash it means it isn't as important to me as the others)

Game Design (--)
A career in singing
Music Education 
Education in general
Law
Engineering(--)
Audio Tech
Architeture, maybe? (--)


----------



## tobi! (Nov 15, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I was doing forensic chemistry and even then I didn't know what I wanted to do. Then I realized how miserable my classes were making me so I just recently switched majors to general business.
> I have no idea where it will take me, but it will give me a wide variety of things I could do.



Business is really good!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sepia said:


> I'm on the route too becoming a book illustrator.  Maybe start my own stories using my illustrations. I've always had so many stories in my head that I just have to get down on paper somehow.



I'd love to see stories with your art!


----------



## Sepia (Nov 15, 2014)

Norski said:


> Business is really good!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




 Hahaa thanks! I actually already do a similar thing. I thought all artists had there own stories e.t.c but upon entering college I was the only one. Though i've always been just okay with writing. I would like my stories to be represented more visually than through writing ability. I didn't know what to do at all until A very nice teacher who would always encourage my art said that my art really fitted illustration. If it wasn't for his encouragement, I don't think I would of found the right path. ^^;


----------



## tobi! (Nov 15, 2014)

Sepia said:


> Hahaa thanks! I actually already do a similar thing. I thought all artists had there own stories e.t.c but upon entering college I was the only one. Though i've always been just okay with writing. I would like my stories to be represented more visually than through writing ability. I didn't know what to do at all until A very nice teacher who would always encourage my art said that my art really fitted illustration. If it wasn't for his encouragement, I don't think I would of found the right path. ^^;


I'm sure other people have stories but they just don't want to admit it...But yours looks like a really original style! You should definitely use that with your stories!


----------



## Goth (Nov 15, 2014)

Norski said:


> EI have a huge dilemma.
> I intern at an animal clinic and my fellow intern got offered a job. I didn't. I feel awful..._awful_...
> I'm starting to rethink my career...but not because of this event specifically. I just thought that money would be an issue and that I'd never pay back student loans...I wish college was free like in some countries but not here...
> 
> ...



you can't know the future


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 15, 2014)

I chose no, but I think I'm in denial. I'd love to be a voice actor, but uh that probably won't work out.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 15, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> I chose no, but I think I'm in denial. I'd love to be a voice actor, but uh that probably won't work out.



I think Tara Strong is good role model for voice actors/actresses. She voiced Timmy Turner which I thought was amazing.


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 15, 2014)

Norski said:


> I think Tara Strong is good role model for voice actors/actresses. She voiced Timmy Turner which I thought was amazing.



ahh yea, i love her!


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sigh I'm in college and I have no idea what to do ;_;

I mean, I do have a dream, but it's really far off. Besides, the path I'm going on doesn't seem to be connected with the dream I want.

The dream I want to have is to create something like a game/movie/show...basically a franchise. Although I have no talent or skill to do so. I'm decent at writing but...that's it. I need connections to even begin on this path and I know no one that's willing to do so.

Right now I'm just going for things that interest me (A History major with some photography...Also language courses). I mean, that would help me get around but it's not what I want to do in life...


----------



## Margot (Nov 16, 2014)

A fashion merchandiser, aka traveling and shopping for designers :3


----------



## Gabby (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't really know. I kind of have a plan, but, I change my mind a lot. We'll see! I'm interested in the healthcare field or some form of biology.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

keybug55 said:


> Sigh I'm in college and I have no idea what to do ;_;
> 
> I mean, I do have a dream, but it's really far off. Besides, the path I'm going on doesn't seem to be connected with the dream I want.
> 
> ...



I recommend getting into a business major or at least sampling game/movie/show. Matt and Trey from South Park aren't artists but they are great writers and they made a brilliant show!
I do love history though...oh so much...


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 16, 2014)

I had a plan to become a facility manager, now I am a social worker.
Its exciting to think about the future and important, but at the same time life has a will of its own and is defined by the things happening to you, while you had other plans. I stole that last line from a song in honesty. But it turned out to be true for me.


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 16, 2014)

Norski said:


> I recommend getting into a business major or at least sampling game/movie/show. Matt and Trey from South Park aren't artists but they are great writers and they made a brilliant show!
> I do love history though...oh so much...



I am not good with numbers ;_;

South Park is amazing~~~ I would maybe be bold enough to write an original story but...I'm actually kinda timid ._. Maybe when I finish a project I'm sending into a wiki maybe I will get bolder from there

I am a sucker when it comes to culture and history


----------



## Togekiss (Nov 16, 2014)

I want to be an animator and an artist when I get older. Drawing is my favorite thing to do on paper and digitally.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

keybug55 said:


> I am not good with numbers ;_;
> 
> South Park is amazing~~~ I would maybe be bold enough to write an original story but...I'm actually kinda timid ._. Maybe when I finish a project I'm sending into a wiki maybe I will get bolder from there
> 
> I am a sucker when it comes to culture and history



I have talked with a lot of veterinarians, engineers, and programmers who said they hated math in high school but eventually got great with it. Plus business isn't all numbers...you can hire an accountant for that or take a course in accounting. I aide for an accounting class and it isn't just numbers...I think it's actually harder but it'll be really useful in the future. 

I think everyone has a cute original story about their mayor's in animal crossing. You got the hidden mafia boss or the sweet newcomer. It's really nice seeing all these stories. I don't think it'd be any problem for you to make an original story. (Even if you make the next twilight, I won't hate you!)

History <3


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 16, 2014)

Norski said:


> I have talked with a lot of veterinarians, engineers, and programmers who said they hated math in high school but eventually got great with it. Plus business isn't all numbers...you can hire an accountant for that or take a course in accounting. I aide for an accounting class and it isn't just numbers...I think it's actually harder but it'll be really useful in the future.
> 
> I think everyone has a cute original story about their mayor's in animal crossing. You got the hidden mafia boss or the sweet newcomer. It's really nice seeing all these stories. I don't think it'd be any problem for you to make an original story. (Even if you make the next twilight, I won't hate you!)
> 
> History <3




Eww no not Twilight. My life dream is to create something that will shape children's childhoods. Like Nintendo or Dr. Seuss


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

Togekiss said:


> I want to be an animator and an artist when I get older. Drawing is my favorite thing to do on paper and digitally.



If you live in the USA,The Art Institutes is a good place to get lessons to improve your skills and not just for drawing, they do animation and game design as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



keybug55 said:


> Eww no not Twilight. My life dream is to create something that will shape children's childhoods. Like Nintendo or Dr. Seuss



It'd be really cool to see a new Nintendo story. (I'm kinda sick of all the re-re-releases of old Zelda games)


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 16, 2014)

keybug55 said:


> Sigh I'm in college and I have no idea what to do ;_;
> 
> I mean, I do have a dream, but it's really far off. Besides, the path I'm going on doesn't seem to be connected with the dream I want.
> 
> ...


The best advice I could give you is try and go into a field you enjoy, because it will make things so much enjoyable with your work.
This year I decided to opt out of our Core program (I'm in high school) and just take classes I want and I feel soo much more relaxed in the work I'm doing. Of corse, going to collage in the next year, I don't really know what I want to do (I want to get into Calarts, but that's just aipe dream) imma try out different things and see what I'm good at  (Stupid advice from a six teen year old, carry on)

And oh yes, my dream is to work on something (a story, t.v, movie) that impacts someone's life. Something they remember for years to come


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 16, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> An animator perhaps.



OMG me too.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> The best advice I could give you is try and go into a field you enjoy, because it will make things so much enjoyable with your work.
> This year I decided to opt out of our Core program (I'm in high school) and just take classes I want and I feel soo much more relaxed in the work I'm doing. Of corse, going to collage in the next year, I don't really know what I want to do (I want to get into Calarts, but that's just aipe dream) imma try out different things and see what I'm good at  (Stupid advice from a six teen year old, carry on)



I agree getting experience is key. I intern at a clinic like I said and it seriously made me rethink my entire career plan...for worse I admit.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2014)

My dream is to be a screenwriter. I'm currently in my third year of a degree in screenwriting. Although I'm struggling to stay motivated at the moment, if I'm honest. Someone who motivated me and would yell at me when my productivity stalled has passed away. It seems like I so deeply associated her with the act of writing that my mood just plummets whenever I think about the craft. I didn't even think she had that profound an effect on me.

And I have the first act of a script due in by midnight tonight and I can't focus. Agh.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 16, 2014)

poppet said:


> i think i want to be a bio-chemist, or just a chemist if thats too much ah
> i've always enjoyed mixing up different products when i was little so i hope i can make a living from it
> 
> or maybe an IT




good luck with that, it requires a lot of dedication, patience, and studying. chemistry isnt all about mixing stuff up, you have to thoroughly plan out mechanisms and chemical reaction with pen and paper as well as a lot of knowledge, research, and debate with other colleagues before you even try to mix reagents together to produce a desired product! biochemist/chemist is very difficult, but a respectable career!



as for me, i wish to go to pharmacy school, im half way done my application. i think i would like to look into medicine research.


----------



## unravel (Nov 16, 2014)

Childhood- I wanna be a doctor because I wanna help people out
Grade School- I think I should choose nurse tho I forgot the reason
High school- IT/animator/computer engineer/artist would be a good idea since I'm really good at technology and art (tho art is not my interest)
Now (Senior High)- I'm going to take dentistry course dunno if this is hard but yeah I like to do braces and shiz not only that looking how they did their job is cool xD (oh yeah blood and pain ahaha)


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

I wanna make my own manga and anime when i grow up but im not smart enough im talented (my mom says) but will need to work on math and others...


----------



## Amichann (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm really not all that sure yet. I love music and would want to see that in my future somehow, but I'm not sure how that will happen. I've never thought I'm good at a particular instrument--there is always someone better than me--so I thought of being an orchestra teacher. But being that is already in low demand due to so many schools cutting their music programs...
For sure, however, I'd love to go to Japan and teach English for a couple of years.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

Amichann said:


> I'm really not all that sure yet. I love music and would want to see that in my future somehow, but I'm not sure how that will happen. I've never thought I'm good at a particular instrument--there is always someone better than me--so I thought of being an orchestra teacher. But being that is already in low demand due to so many schools cutting their music programs...
> For sure, however, I'd love to go to Japan and teach English for a couple of years.



Several people use tunes and they can't even play an instrument.


Spoiler: Impactist














This guy called Impactist does the music for Cartoon Network and he's a really talented guy. He started by posting his music online in Youtube and SoundCloud and he was discovered luckily by Cartoon Network.


----------



## wolv (Nov 16, 2014)

I want to be a dentist or an occupational therapist but I'll just end up working at McDonalds.


----------



## Amichann (Nov 16, 2014)

Norski said:


> Several people use tunes and they can't even play an instrument.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Impactist
> ...



Oh that's really cool! I've never tried making music electronically (my father and older brother already do that, so I never bothered to try), so I've always wanted to do something on the classical side of music weather it be preforming, or composing for video games etc...but my mom told me that I shouldn't do that.
"It takes too much money, it's too hard and you'll never be noticed," is what she said. That lowered my confidence level right away lol.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

Amichann said:


> Oh that's really cool! I've never tried making music electronically (my father and older brother already do that, so I never bothered to try), so I've always wanted to do something on the classical side of music weather it be preforming, or composing for video games etc...but my mom told me that I shouldn't do that.
> "It takes too much money, it's too hard and you'll never be noticed," is what she said. That lowered my confidence level right away lol.



Are you my long lost sister because that's exactly like my mom...


----------



## Amichann (Nov 16, 2014)

Norski said:


> Are you my long lost sister because that's exactly like my mom...



LOL;; 
I know parents want the best for their children, but completely destroying their dreams and/or self confidence of what they _could_ be someday is terrible. 
One of my friends was telling me he wasn't planning to go to college. What he wanted to do was go to Los Angeles and chase his dream of becoming a big hit in music. I was so surprised when he told me that his parents had 100% support.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

Amichann said:


> LOL;;
> I know parents want the best for their children, but completely destroying their dreams and/or self confidence of what they _could_ be someday is terrible.
> One of my friends was telling me he wasn't planning to go to college. What he wanted to do was go to Los Angeles and chase his dream of becoming a big hit in music. I was so surprised when he told me that his parents had 100% support.



That's good for him and his parents.
My parents always compare me to other kids. WHADDUP WITH THAT?


----------



## unintentional (Nov 16, 2014)

I want to be a vet.  I wanted to be from before pre-k, then in first grade some boy told me "ONLY BOYS CAN WORK WITH COOL STUFF." and I was like , "oh..okay."  Then in fourth grade I read a lot of books on animal violence and all that jazz and I told my mom (i remember this so clearly) "I don't care what boys think, I want to help animals.  If that means having to go harder than before, I'll do it." and that was that.  Recently, however, I was diagnosed with a blood disorder which interrupts a lot of my time and school.  I'm doing good in all my classes, but if I can't get through high school with it, how will I deal with being in the adult world.  A good point, however, is that the blood disorder (in kids) goes away more often than in adults.  As a teen, the doctor at saint judes wasn't sure how my body would react, but she said they(my platelets) were reacting like a kid's body.  So fingers crossed <3


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> I want to be a vet.  I wanted to be from before pre-k, then in first grade some boy told me "ONLY BOYS CAN WORK WITH COOL STUFF." and I was like , "oh..okay."  Then in fourth grade I read a lot of books on animal violence and all that jazz and I told my mom (i remember this so clearly) "I don't care what boys think, I want to help animals.  If that means having to go harder than before, I'll do it." and that was that.  Recently, however, I was diagnosed with a blood disorder which interrupts a lot of my time and school.  I'm doing good in all my classes, but if I can't get through high school with it, how will I deal with being in the adult world.  A good point, however, is that the blood disorder (in kids) goes away more often than in adults.  As a teen, the doctor at saint judes wasn't sure how my body would react, but she said they(my platelets) were reacting like a kid's body.  So fingers crossed <3



It's sad but not too long ago, vet school rejected many female students openly but now, in America, female vets take over male vets.  My teacher I talked about earlier said that once the animal control in the area asked her to care for a black bear cub for one night because the zoo wasn't open/nearby. When she handed back the bear, the male officer remarked to her "Too bad you're a girl because you'd make a great animal doctor." Sounds rude now but it was accepted a few years back. 
Fingers crossed for you too! I (think) want to become a vet as well. I'm currently interning but it's quite a demanding job and the experience I'm earning there will help me in future careers whether or not I become a vet.


----------



## meo (Nov 16, 2014)

Well I'm pretty much "grown up"...but I'm working towards being a Sonographer. It's either that or a dinosaur.


----------



## Isabella (Nov 16, 2014)

Amichann said:


> I'm really not all that sure yet. I love music and would want to see that in my future somehow, but I'm not sure how that will happen. I've never thought I'm good at a particular instrument--there is always someone better than me--so I thought of being an orchestra teacher. But being that is already in low demand due to so many schools cutting their music programs...
> For sure, however, I'd love to go to Japan and teach English for a couple of years.



I think you should go for it. As an orchestra teacher you could also tutor privately and work extra, still be able to maintain a steady income. I've had a few orchestra teachers who weren't the best- too strict, bad choice in music, not individually working with students, etc. and this was mostly in High school. I think if those kinds of teachers can get a job, anyone can lol. Especially if you are actually talented. I play violin and guitar, and a few other instruments in the past. I've always been told that music won't get me much anywhere because there's so much competition in the music industry, but the trick to making it is having a niche or special quality to your music and never stop composing and practicing. And it's okay to start off small, as a freelance independent music producer you can even start in your own home and check out gigs in your area to do some small performing or something. Studying music in college is extremely fun if you have a passion for it, you just have to know what you will be able to do with your music degree. The possibilities are endless- and yes, composing video game music can get you somewhere. Here's a link if you wanted to research more on it. By all means though, please do something you love. Even if it's just a side job or minor rather than major, I'm sure you won't regret it. Even if you don't think you're the best, there is always room for improvement and you honestly learn something new everyday.

As for the OP question, I've already "grown up" so to speak  I'm studying Liberal Arts, transferring next fall to a school in Cali as I'm specializing in animation and Digital media, and the area offers the most internship opportunities. I've thought to do music in the past, but starting with Liberal Arts my credits will be able to transfer to most schools as it's general education + some electives.

I don't recommend going to an art institute though. Credits aren't transferable and it's EXTREMELY expensive, also has tons of cases of scams. They're privately owned and their primary goal is to just take money from art students. You're better off going to community college & saving some money, then transferring to a 4 year and getting quality education.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 16, 2014)

Yep :3 An English teacher at the high school I currently go to x3 That may seem boring to some people, but the school I go to has a great, fun-loving environment!


----------



## Animail Crossin (Nov 16, 2014)

IDK im 19 and still want to be a Vidia Game Designer ever since I beated my first game Zelda OOT when I was eight but I heard that that field is REALLY hard to get into...


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

Animail Crossin said:


> IDK im 19 and still want to be a Vidia Game Designer ever since I beated my first game Zelda OOT when I was eight but I heard that that field is REALLY hard to get into...



It's all about experience and people you know.


----------



## Amichann (Nov 16, 2014)

Isabella said:


> I think you should go for it. As an orchestra teacher you could also tutor privately and work extra, still be able to maintain a steady income. I've had a few orchestra teachers who weren't the best- too strict, bad choice in music, not individually working with students, etc. and this was mostly in High school. I think if those kinds of teachers can get a job, anyone can lol. Especially if you are actually talented. I play violin and guitar, and a few other instruments in the past. I've always been told that music won't get me much anywhere because there's so much competition in the music industry, but the trick to making it is having a niche or special quality to your music and never stop composing and practicing. And it's okay to start off small, as a freelance independent music producer you can even start in your own home and check out gigs in your area to do some small performing or something. Studying music in college is extremely fun if you have a passion for it, you just have to know what you will be able to do with your music degree. The possibilities are endless- and yes, composing video game music can get you somewhere. Here's a link if you wanted to research more on it. By all means though, please do something you love. Even if it's just a side job or minor rather than major, I'm sure you won't regret it. Even if you don't think you're the best, there is always room for improvement and you honestly learn something new everyday.



Thank you so much! You honestly raised my confidence level by a ton.
That's really cool that you know how to play guitar! I'm planning to (someday) teach myself how to play, but of course school is getting in the way.
Also I sorta kinda know how to play violin ahah;; I'm better at the viola. Recently, I moved to a new school and they didn't have orchestra. My mom ended up forcing me into band. I was really unhappy about that, but I'm more grateful now that I know how to play clarinet and flute (kinda).


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

Amichann said:


> Thank you so much! You honestly raised my confidence level by a ton.
> That's really cool that you know how to play guitar! I'm planning to (someday) teach myself how to play, but of course school is getting in the way.
> Also I sorta kinda know how to play violin ahah;; I'm better at the viola. Recently, I moved to a new school and they didn't have orchestra. My mom ended up forcing me into band. I was really unhappy about that, but I'm more grateful now that I know how to play clarinet and flute (kinda).


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

I want to create and help technology


----------



## FluffyEsther (Nov 16, 2014)

I want to be an animator. Hopefully Disney. Otherwise, maybe a local small animation company.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 16, 2014)

Norski said:


> View attachment 74873



They do.I've taken band.So do clarinet players.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

FluffyEsther said:


> I want to be an animator. Hopefully Disney. Otherwise, maybe a local small animation company.



Disney doesn't do 2D animation anymore. Sad really...
Maybe you can do cartoons like Cartoon Network.


----------



## FluffyEsther (Nov 16, 2014)

Ooh that sounds interesting. But I don't want to partake in crappy shows... tHE STRUUGLE.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

FluffyEsther said:


> Ooh that sounds interesting. But I don't want to partake in crappy shows... tHE STRUUGLE.



I had a friend who could only find work for Fanboy and Chum Chum. Seriously made him the unhappiest guy alive...
(THEY GAVE HIM A FREE CINTIQ TABLET THOUGH)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 17, 2014)

Coach said:


> I want to be an adult when I grow up.



Said no one ever


----------



## oranje (Nov 17, 2014)

I wanted to be a vet when I was a kid since I love animals, but then I realized how hard it would be to be one, so I became a history major because I also really love history. I was thinking of becoming a university history professor, but now that I'm thinking about grad school, I'm changing my mind again to becoming an Environmental Policy major. If I go this route, it would help me get a job faster and one that would pay better and I would be able to help animals through policy. However when I'm looking through grad schools that offer this major, I'm a little discouraged that some of them require more math courses when I already struggle with math already.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

i want to do stuff with illustration/2d animation/game design. you dont HAVE to go to an art school to be a good illustrator so im thinking about game design stuff. i have 2 1/2 years to decide HHAHAHhHA Aha h a aha a,  ,,,, ,


----------



## tobi! (Nov 17, 2014)

computertrash said:


> i want to do stuff with illustration/2d animation/game design. you dont HAVE to go to an art school to be a good illustrator so im thinking about game design stuff. i have 2 1/2 years to decide HHAHAHhHA Aha h a aha a,  ,,,, ,



Yeah, I found art colleges kind of silly. I think experience in the field is key.


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 17, 2014)

I just want to be able to pay my bills.
I may eventually go back to school and get my MBA, but not until I at least _mostly_ pay off the bachelor's degree.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 17, 2014)

oranje said:


> I wanted to be a vet when I was a kid since I love animals, but then I realized how hard it would be to be one, so I became a history major because I also really love history. I was thinking of becoming a university history professor, but now that I'm thinking about grad school, I'm changing my mind again to becoming an Environmental Policy major. If I go this route, it would help me get a job faster and one that would pay better and I would be able to help animals through policy. However when I'm looking through grad schools that offer this major, I'm a little discouraged that some of them require more math courses when I already struggle with math already.



I talked to three of my friends whom have all graduated college. One is a vet. All of them said they struggled with math in high school but got really good at it in college.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

mayb ill be a freelancer or smth, get a day job. i can do $$$ commissions for that income stuff and i dont think dhave to pay self-employment taxes ??????
OH WAIT I HAVE BAD ANXIETY there goes 89% of jobs.
target stocker by day, illustrator by night.
yeah.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 17, 2014)

computertrash said:


> mayb ill be a freelancer or smth, get a day job. i can do $$$ commissions for that income stuff and i dont think dhave to pay self-employment taxes ??????
> OH WAIT I HAVE BAD ANXIETY there goes 89% of jobs.
> target stocker by day, illustrator by night.
> yeah.


Ugh, I hate anxiety. I had trouble looking people in the eye but I got over it but I got called in by my supervisor and she told me that I need to stop staring into the customer's eyes because it intimidates them...
I also hate working animal medical because sometimes you gotta break the news to someone that I gotta kill their dog. This one lady came in and was freaking out because their dogs liver was poking out. We had to explain to her very slowly it was his genitals. 
Anyway, I'd love to be my own boss but self-employment is tough noodles.


----------



## oranje (Nov 17, 2014)

Norski said:


> I talked to three of my friends whom have all graduated college. One is a vet. All of them said they struggled with math in high school but got really good at it in college.



Math is super hard for me though. I've always struggled in math and I've failed college math courses three times already. My father took to me a psychologist that specialized in learning disabilities and after running some tests over a few visits she said that I had a math learning disability. It didn't help much though since she couldn't tell me what I should do and the math accommodations don't really help me much because no matter how much tutoring I get, math concepts don't stick in my mind.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 17, 2014)

oranje said:


> Math is super hard for me though. My father took to me a psychologist that specialized in learning disabilities and after running some tests over a few visits she said that I had a math learning disability. It didn't help much though since she couldn't tell me what I should do and the math accommodations don't really help me much because no matter how much tutoring I get, math concepts don't stick in my mind.



Oh, math concepts don't stick to me either 
Being a senior in algebra 2 is really embarassing especially since a freshman genius sits next to me.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 20, 2015)

bump for curiosity


----------



## geico (Feb 20, 2015)

i wanna go into law, but not so sure anymore...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Isabella said:


> I think you should go for it. As an orchestra teacher you could also tutor privately and work extra, still be able to maintain a steady income. I've had a few orchestra teachers who weren't the best- too strict, bad choice in music, not individually working with students, etc. and this was mostly in High school. I think if those kinds of teachers can get a job, anyone can lol. Especially if you are actually talented. I play violin and guitar, and a few other instruments in the past. I've always been told that music won't get me much anywhere because there's so much competition in the music industry, but the trick to making it is having a niche or special quality to your music and never stop composing and practicing. And it's okay to start off small, as a freelance independent music producer you can even start in your own home and check out gigs in your area to do some small performing or something. Studying music in college is extremely fun if you have a passion for it, you just have to know what you will be able to do with your music degree. The possibilities are endless- and yes, composing video game music can get you somewhere. Here's a link if you wanted to research more on it. By all means though, please do something you love. Even if it's just a side job or minor rather than major, I'm sure you won't regret it. Even if you don't think you're the best, there is always room for improvement and you honestly learn something new everyday.
> 
> As for the OP question, I've already "grown up" so to speak  I'm studying Liberal Arts, transferring next fall to a school in Cali as I'm specializing in animation and Digital media, and the area offers the most internship opportunities. I've thought to do music in the past, but starting with Liberal Arts my credits will be able to transfer to most schools as it's general education + some electives.
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Indeed I do. I plan to be a psychologist when I grow up. Before I begin that career, I'm planning on becoming a professional snuggler for some time so I can make quick cash.


----------



## Goop (Feb 20, 2015)

I'd very much like to become a forenic pathologist.
Reason being, no one in my family has A: completed college, and B: None of us have ever become doctors before.
Therefore, I'd like to break the norm.
Not to mention that pathology interests me to no end, and I love science.
Win-win.​


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Might I suggest researching a career in pet food gourmet? This is becoming a new trend and you make a good amount of cash. You get to work in relation to pets without dealing with the negatives of being a vet (putting animals down). Your job can receive gratification knowing that pets are eating and enjoying your food!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

I want to be an actress… or news reporter…


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 20, 2015)

When I finished school I originally wanted to be an animator. I even went to the TAFE and had an interview, taking my portfolio along. I was accepted, but at the last minute I decided it wasn't for me. I enjoy animating, but I prefer to make things in my own spare time.

So I took some time off to think about where I wanted to go, and decided on studying a Cert. III in Animal Studies. A couple of years ago I started volunteering at a local Vet Clinic, eventually I landed myself a position there. My goal now is to become a Vet Nurse, it wasn't my original plan but once I've finished paying some bills off I am going to start my Cert. IV in Vet Nursing. Eventually I would love to work somewhere like Australia Zoo, wildlife is my passion.


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 20, 2015)

I am a grown up.  And I still don't know.  Sigh.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 20, 2015)

I want a specific course, but my mom wants another, and there's nothing I can do.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 20, 2015)

Drag queen

or just something to do with queens because there aren't too many successful faux/bio queens *sad trombone*


----------



## Aizu (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm studying Games design at College, but I also like the idea of being a professional costume designer ; ww ; 
Ahh too many things so little time...


----------



## Rasha (Feb 20, 2015)

where is the *I'm already a grown up and have a ****ty job* option? 
heh, guess this thread isn't for someone like me :O


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 20, 2015)

I've thought about becoming an information technologist. I've always wanted to work for NASA too. Maybe I can do both.


----------



## Leela (Feb 20, 2015)

Knowing that things don't always turn out the way you want, I have a few different career paths in mind. I don't want to limit my options in case I'm not successful in one job.

I'd love to be an optometrist, but it takes a lot of effort to get there. I'll try my best to do it, but if I don't perform as well as I need to doing my A-Levels or degree, I'll move on to something else.

I was also thinking about going into the music industry. Not making charts music, but performing live at venues and restaurants etc. I'm Grade 7 piano and working on Grade 8, so if I start small performing in local bars and places like that, that could lead to bigger things.

I'm also interested in making jewellery and setting up an online business. I've made a few earrings and necklaces and sold them to people I know in real life, but I've done nothing major.

Another thing I'd love to do is be an author. I've written novels before but they're not that good; I'm trying to get better. This career is more of an unrealistic 'dream job', but it's possible I'll make it.

If none of those plans work out well, I'll consider an office job. I've done work experience at the insurance company my dad works for (with help; I don't think they'd want me handling insurance myself at my age) and I got along fine. I'm also doing work experience for a branch of his company in Madrid over the Easter holidays. I'm just not sure I want to work in an office until I retire.


----------



## Tao (Feb 20, 2015)

I pretty much am grown up and still don't know what I want to 'be'.


I've done many things but I don't see myself doing any of them in the future.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm 25 and still have no idea what I'm doing. I couldn't afford college but I enjoyed clerical work before I had to take a... err... sabbatical. People keep telling me to pursue jobs with the arts but I don't want to make my hobby into "work" and I don't live in a location conducive to finding a job with any of the bigger and better-paying companies. I'm content to do reception and secretary work, manage offices, etc honestly; I feel like I'm well suited to it. It's nothing special, but as long as it pays my bills, it doesn't have to be. I don't hold any delusions about becoming some super awesome career person because, fact is, not everyone ends up that way and that's fine. I just wish they didn't lie to everyone all throughout school, telling us "work hard and you'll be rich and totally happy! you can be whatever you want to be!" because... well... that's not actually how things work. Lots of kids are in for a big shock once they get out of high school (and ughhh I'm so glad I avoided student loans, I'd die)


----------



## Pearls (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm thinking about being a lawyer... maybe... c:


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm turning 19 and I dont even know what I want to do anymore
I hate people, and since most jobs require social interaction its like welp GG
Nothing in particular interest me anyway in terms of job wise
I can think of so many jobs but nothing really gets me saying thats what I want to do, I want a career that I can enjoy and get money instead of hating myself and my job like most people.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Feb 20, 2015)

Author, but... I don't exactly have confidence in myself to discern whether I'll get there or not. I'm not intelligent; possibly lacking enough to fail to get into uni and actually do a Creative Writing course. I have issues with speaking to other people, which means that mainstream publishing could be a problem. I'm not even really a skilled writer. But even so... I still try my best. At the very least, I can assure myself that I still have some prowess. I can keep trying; self-publish, all that.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 20, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> I'm turning 19 and I dont even know what I want to do anymore
> I hate people, and since most jobs require social interaction its like welp GG
> Nothing in particular interest me anyway in terms of job wise
> I can think of so many jobs but nothing really gets me saying thats what I want to do, I want a career that I can enjoy and get money instead of hating myself and my job like most people.



The main reason the "Veterinarian" thing didn't work out for me is _people_. 
I think I'd excel with being my own boss but I don't know if I'd be successful.


----------



## Bueller (Feb 20, 2015)

Technically I already am what I want to be when I grow up - which is a content and copy writer. 

Still questioning whether or not I'm grown up though...


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 20, 2015)

Author. I'm going to be an author someday. I already love to write.


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 20, 2015)

I have a couple ideas that I know one of these will be what I go into:
I would love to sing professionally, whether it be classical or pop. I enjoy both, and I think I can safely assume I'm good at it because I got into a super exclusive local art school.
Broadway would also be cool! I also really enjoy acting and I think I am decent at that, so...
Computer Science/Technological careers also spike my interest
Law
Engineering.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2015)

I want to be a Web/Graphic Designer. I'm in college for Graphic Design and they're teaching us how to make interactive websites too. After that, I hope to jump into a job!


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm currently taking an Information Technology program at a community college an hour away from home. I dunno, I've always liked working with computers and technology, but something about this doesn't feel right. I would've *loved* to go into psychology, but the career field isn't all that demanding. Around here, at least. ._.


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 21, 2015)

realistically, im aiming to be a CPA in the future.. but i dream of owning a business one day :/


----------



## jessbronco (Feb 21, 2015)

I always thought I would end up doing something in graphic and web design. I started college then realized nope, hobby only...

Now I've been in college for almost 3 quarters... going onto 20 soon... realizing I am undecided. 
I'm studying Health Informatics Information Technology right now. It seems to be the "one" so far. I don't want to spend forever in college (attending community college) because I want to head to a university and get my masters. 

When I was younger I really wanted to work behind the scenes of a criminal investigations.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 21, 2015)

I thought the topic said "at what time do you grow up?" like Um Feb 21 at 3pm 2015


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm 21 and grown up and I have no ****ing clue. I'm going for a business degree and it's my dream to run my own store.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 21, 2015)

I have no idea except for maybe editor in a manga publishing house or something
but I think this is pretty much impossible to be able to get a job there
it's not like this is my dream, I don't really care to be honest
I could even consider myself to work as gardener in a cemetary, it should just be without talking to other people much...
wait, talking to dead people would be pretty cool, though.


----------



## Mino (Feb 21, 2015)

I chose "No. I don't know what I'm doing."

I'm 23 and have a full time job with benefits and this is still true.

Good luck, kids!


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 21, 2015)

i plan on trying to be a youtuber and i might also make some apps or program games


----------



## Feloreena (Feb 21, 2015)

I've got a plan for about the next 10 years but I'm not too sure after that to be honest, although I know some options I might take. At the moment it's do a PhD (3-4 years), and probably get a postdoctoral researcher post or two after (they're usually ~3 years each). I know I don't want to be a PI in the end so I guess I'd just get a job in industry or as a research technician after that. We'll see how everything goes, I don't think I need to start thinking about that yet and my life could change a lot in that time.


----------



## Foxxie (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm 34 this year and I still don't know!  I love the job I do now though, but am also studying a degree in psychology with a view to possibly specialise in forensic psychology so who knows if I might make a career of that... I had a plan when I was younger, but I am a totally different person now to what I was then and the career path I wanted then (child care) is so far from what I would want to do now... it's crazy!


----------



## Shax (Feb 21, 2015)

I don't like admitting it, but I'm already a grown-up. I want to be a web designer, but I might end up becoming a translator since I'm learning Japanese at the moment.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 21, 2015)

I have no idea. Well, actually, some. I like the idea of photography a lot, and I also love technology, both software and hardware related things. So maybe something with software development or photography. Not sure how I would get starting with picture taking at all, but I have been told numerous times how I take incredible pictures with my iPhone 6, and previously my Galaxy S4 - yes, sounds stupid. But I think I might have an eye for that sort of thing. My neighbor is a photographer and she complimented a couple of my pictures once. She also was training my cousin in photography for awhile.

Now, there are so many areas to software development that I don't even have a clue what sort of area I would like to do in that area. Maybe I could be in an IT Department sort of job, maybe web design... No clue.

One thing I want to add though, I am pretty shy of people and don't do well with social interactions until I am great friends with the person or I know what I'm doing in a particular situation. Maybe that will change as it could just be an awkward teenage year sort of thing, but yeah xD I even find ordering food at restaurants terrifying at times (depends on the place, certain sit-down places are okay but like subways or McDonald's where you need to step up to the counter really freak me out for some reason idk lol xD)

I have a huge attention to detail around certain technological things like UI design and behavior, pictures/photography related things. I often annoy people because I point things out non stop that literally are unnoticeable to them and they don't care.


----------



## Aryxia (Feb 21, 2015)

I want to be a psychiatric nurse.


----------



## Franny (Feb 21, 2015)

i wanna be a therapist...
or a baker. 
i dont know. i probably wont be either.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 21, 2015)

No clue ;^; Have to decide/get a basic idea soon though.


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm an adult. Never had a lifetime goal. I never saw the point since I knew my interests would change every year. The biggest goal I ever had was graduate from college, which I'm gonna do in June.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Feb 22, 2015)

I stupidly ended up having a kid instead of getting a career for myself. Yeah, I ****ed up pretty bad.


----------



## Caius (Feb 22, 2015)

Had a plan. It didn't work out. I've been told this is adulthood.


----------



## Fairytale (Feb 22, 2015)

I want to be a police officer/detective. I am sure about that.


----------



## Foxxie (Feb 22, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> I stupidly ended up having a kid instead of getting a career for myself. Yeah, I ****ed up pretty bad.



Awww I think it's sad that you think like that... having children is a wonderful blessing (most of the time)... and you can still strive for a career if you want, having children isn't the end of the world, in fact it brings you an entire new world if you embrace it... also, my work life is far more successful since I had children 

Life is what you make of it, if you have determination you can overcome most setbacks


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Feb 22, 2015)

Well congrats on getting a career when you have kids. You're one of the few lucky ones I've spoken to that managed to achieve that. Most of the time you need a career before you have a child. I'm going to be looking for jobs now my son is at school. Before now it would of been pointless for me to work because (since childcare are rip offs) all my money would of just been going to childcare. Although it's still going to be kinda hard since most places want people who are flexible with their hours and obviously I won't be.

What is it you do? If you don't mind me asking.


----------

